# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  11/07/2015 Released New Update For RIFF Box :

## mohamed73

* HTC One Dual Sim 802e (PN0771000) Now Supported Repair Bootloader/CID-Wlan/Recovery/Kernel/HTC Security/
 HTC One Dual Sim 802w (PN0771000) Now Supported Repair Bootloader/CID-Wlan/Recovery/Kernel/HTC Security/
 HTC One Dual Sim 802d (PN0751000) Now Supported Repair Bootloader/CID-Wlan/Recovery/Kernel/HTC Security/
 HTC One Max (OP3P52000) Now Supported Repair Bootloader/CID-Wlan/Recovery/Kernel/HTC Security/*  * Sony_Xperia_T_LT30p Now Supported Repair Bootloader/Recovery-Kernel* 
  Quote:
    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*عظم الله اجرك اخى الكريم*

----------

